# Air Pots



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 19, 2008)

These look pretty cool. Only $3 for the 1 gallon. Watch the video.

hxxp://www.superoots.com/air_intro.htm

hxxp://aroidiaresearch.org/airpots/index.htm


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Bomb..very interesting..They are from the UK..and are a bit pricey. to ship to USA.. but would be interesting to see what MJ does in one..They come in more then just 1 gallon..Thanks for the find..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 19, 2008)

If you check the second link thats for US dealers. Both links have all size pots...I was just saying the 1 gallon are only $3.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 19, 2008)

Found some cheaper(US dealer, of course).

hxxp://www.growers-inc.com/air-pots.html


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's another one
hxxp://rootmaker.com/


----------

